# Asmodus Spruzza 80W Squonker



## M5000 (15/7/17)

*Asmodus Spruzza 80W Squonker*

Allow us to introduce our first squonker mod, the Spruzza! The Spruzza features a small, compact design that is powered by 1x 18650 sized battery but don't let it's petite stature fool you. The Spruzza features new technology we have developed called the SSS (Smart Siphon System) which will revolutionize the squonk style platform. The SSS system utilizes a pump located on the body of the mod that siphons juice through the 510 pin and pumps juice into your squonk ready RDA. The internal juice chamber of the Spruzza hold's an impressive 4mL of juice.

The Spruzza is powered by a GX-80-HUT chip which allows for wattage (power) mode, temperature control modes, TFR, TCR, and our new "Curve" mode. Curve allows the user to imitate the abilities of temperature control mode by allowing the user to set 5 different wattage over time presets for up to 10 seconds. For example if you were running a Clapton style coil, which typically require a little ramping to get to a firing sweet spot, you can set the device to fire at 80 watts for .2 seconds and then 65 watts for 5 seconds. This will quickly ramp the coils and lower the wattage after the ramp to provide a smooth hit.

The Spruzza has two removable doors. One door opens to allow access to the SSS system for filling and opening the other door allows you to easily access the battery. The SSS system and the battery tray are on opposite sides of the mod so that is the SSS is overfilled and spills, it will not leak into the internals of the mod.
Coupled with the Spruzza is the Fonte RDA. The Fonte is a 24mm RDA that comes squonk ready. The Fonte is constructed with high quality SS316 and features a heat sink on the top of the cap. The cap is topped with a Delrin wide bore drip tip to maximize intake. The Fonte airflow is easily adjustable by simply spinning the sleeve of the cap. The airflow inlets on the sides of the cap are arched downwards on the ends of the inlets which channel airflow to the bottom of the deck. This will create a bottom airflow effect with a side airflow cap!

Product Specifications:
Requires 1x 18650 sized battery (not included)
Touch screen type: Capacitive screen (Requires the electrical properties of the human body to detect when and where the display is touched)
Wattage range (Power mode): 5W - 80W
Wattage range (TC modes): 5W - 60W
TC acceptable wire types: Ni200 Nickel, Ti Titanium, SS317 Stainless steel, SS316 Stainless steel, and SS304 Stainless steel
Temperature control range

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz (15/7/17)

I like it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (15/7/17)

Interesting

Thanks for posting @M5000 

Jusr 4ml though, isnt that a bit too little?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## RichJB (15/7/17)

The 4ml bottle would be a deal breaker for me. I'm currently looking for a squonker as a take-out setup, to save me having to take a bottle of juice with my dripper. But 4ml won't be enough, 8-10ml would be my minimum.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huffapuff (15/7/17)

RichJB said:


> The 4ml bottle would be a deal breaker for me. I'm currently looking for a squonker as a take-out setup, to save me having to take a bottle of juice with my dripper. But 4ml won't be enough, 8-10ml would be my minimum.


Yeah, with all that space in there you'd think they'd have been able to use a bigger bottle.


----------



## Scissorhands (15/7/17)

RichJB said:


> The 4ml bottle would be a deal breaker for me. I'm currently looking for a squonker as a take-out setup, to save me having to take a bottle of juice with my dripper. But 4ml won't be enough, 8-10ml would be my minimum.



I dont know if a single cell will get through 10ish mls . If im going out for the day i take a total of 21ml (3mg) and 3 cells . Or 14ml (6mg) and 2 cells with my lep/hadaly (8ml bottle, 7ml true capacity)

4mls (if thats bottle capacity, expect 3 - 3.5ml true capacity) might as well use a tank or bb imo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/7/17)

Isn't it interesting how marketers put a positive gloss (lie) over a negative aspect of their product. "


M5000 said:


> the Spruzza hold's an impressive 4mL of juice


"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Scissorhands (15/7/17)

On a serious note I am happy to see some innovation within the squonk game with there "sss" system, although it doesn't attract me

Compact simplicity was a huge factor why i got into mech squonkers

This looks like competition for the VT inbox crowd though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Baker (6/10/17)

This looks good...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Baker (6/10/17)

Regulated, single battery, 80w.


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (6/10/17)

I see there is a thread created for this already
- https://www.ecigssa.co.za/asmodus-spruzza-80w-squonker.t39766/

This might be a deal-breaker (4ml juice capacity)


M5000 said:


> The internal juice chamber of the Spruzza hold's an impressive 4mL of juice.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Baker (6/10/17)

Ah I missed that.


----------



## boxerulez (6/10/17)

Thats not a squonker that a pump.


----------



## Silver (6/10/17)

Have moved the above several posts to this existing thread @Baker

Thanks for the headsup @Nadim_Paruk - you on the ball!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (6/10/17)

Silver said:


> Have moved the above several posts to this existing thread @Baker
> 
> Thanks for the headsup @Nadim_Paruk - you on the ball!



Thanks @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------

